# Brauch nen FTP, aber wie :(



## Stealthy (8. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich wollte auf meinem Linux system nen FTP einrichten (Debian 3.0), doch leider weiss ich nicht genau wie ich das machen soll.

ich wollt einfach nur nen FTP wo ich user einrichten kann für down un uploads .. also sie sollen nur in einem bestimmtem bereich den ich sage bewegen dürfen un nich durch den ganzen server .. zudem sollten sie nix löschne bzw. hochladen dürfen sondenr nur lesen .. ich erstelle für jeden user ein ordner mit seinem namen un nur in dem hat er vollen zugriff, also löschen, schreiben, lesen usw.

Also ich will nen ganz normalen FTP wo jeder user nur lesen kann bzw. in seinem eigenen ordner alles kann un auch nur die ordner sehen kann un bewegen die ich ihm zuteile ..

kann mir da vllt jemand nen tut schreiben wie das geht un mit welchen ftp prog am besten? oda gibts da schon ein tut irgendwo im weltweiten netz?

Gr€€tz Stealth


----------



## Christian Fein (8. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Stealthy _
> *
> kann mir da vllt jemand nen tut schreiben wie das geht un mit welchen ftp prog am besten? oda gibts da schon ein tut irgendwo im weltweiten netz?
> *



Ungefair 200.000 Tuts gibts dafür 

Einfach mal nach " howto linux ftp" googlen. 10 minuten suchen + finden


----------



## Fabian (8. März 2004)

Hier ist ein HowTo fuer proFTPd:

http://www.debianhowto.de/howtos/de/proftpd/c_proftpd.html


----------



## Stealthy (8. März 2004)

@christian hab schon gegoogelt .. find nur englisches zeug un da blick ich nimma durch nach ner zeit un das deutsche is sche***

@fabian nach dem how to hab ichs auch schon probiert, will nicht


----------



## Fabian (8. März 2004)

*WAS* will nicht?


----------



## ronmal (13. März 2004)

*Re: Re: Brauch nen FTP, aber wie *



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Ungefair 200.000 Tuts gibts dafür
> 
> Einfach mal nach " howto linux ftp" googlen. 10 minuten suchen + finden  *




Hallo !

Das Forum heißt doch Tutorials.de-User helfen Usern. Einen Beitrag wie man Google bedient hätte man sich auch sparen können, daß kriegt er selber auf den Schirm. Wichtiger wäre es gewesen hier ein Listing aufzustellen wie es allgemein unter Linux funktioniert > mich hätte es z.B. auch interessiert. Ein Forum (entschuldige es mag zwar hart klingen) in dem pädagogisch wertloses Zeugs steht ist relativ nutzlos. Der Benutzer wird so von einem auf das andere verwiesen, ohne zum Ziel zu kommen. Das mußte ich mal los werden weil es einfach frustrierend ist wenn man gern was zuende bringen will, und solch wertlose Antworten bekommt wie Deine es war.


----------



## JohannesR (13. März 2004)

Ja, wir helfen Usern. Das heisst aber nicht, dass diese ab diesem Zeitpunkt das denken einstellen können! Wir sind keine Roboter und wir werden nicht für unserer Hilfe bezahlt! Wir sind auch keine Google-Bots!
Etwas eigeninitiative ist doch wohl nicht zu viel verlangt, oder?


----------



## ronmal (13. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Ja, wir helfen Usern. Das heisst aber nicht, dass diese ab diesem Zeitpunkt das denken einstellen können! Wir sind keine Roboter und wir werden nicht für unserer Hilfe bezahlt! Wir sind auch keine Google-Bots!
> Etwas eigeninitiative ist doch wohl nicht zu viel verlangt, oder? *



Hi !
Wo ist denn Dein Listing wie es mit Pro-Ftp oder mit Pure-Ftp geht  Du hättest ja schreiben können so hab ich es gemacht, oder so hab ich es beim Freund gesehen.
Die Antwort auf meine Kritik ist mal wieder bezeichnend für das was ich auszudrücken versuchte, bzw. was ich mir eigentlich gewünscht hätte > Die Antwort ist am Thema vorbei. Sicher werdet ihr nicht bezahlt > Für die vorige Antwort (danach googeln) hätte ich gelinde gesagt als Kunde warscheinlich auch das Geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen. Ein Hilfesuchender ist nicht unbedingt jemand der nicht denken kann. Wenn ich mit diesen Vorurteilen ein Board betreibe das eigentlich eine freiwillige , und auch mit ehrenwerten Beweggründen aufgestellt wurde, dann hat es das Ziel verfehlt. Schade aber Deine Antwort hat nichts dazu beigetragen wie es denn nu geht mit dem FTP.  
Bitte, bitte schreibt es doch endlich...


----------



## Erpel (13. März 2004)

Ist doch wunderbar. Du hast ein Tutoriual gesucht (100Punkte) du hast eins gefunden (Gummipunkt +1)
du hast ein Problem damit. Jetzt wendest du dich an ein kompetentes Forum (super Wahl haste da getroffen) und hier machst du einen winzigen Fehler:
Du fragst nicht, was man gegen dein Problem mit dem Howto machen kann, sondern fragst nach nem anderen.
Also bitte beschreibe das was an dem Tutorial nicht geklappt hat, (möglichst mit Fehlermeldungen) und fang nicht an die Grundidee dieses Forums anzuzweifeln. Es kann nicht Aufgabe eines Forums sein, für Leute bei Google zu suchen. Ich habe zwar nicht nachgeschaut, aber da du ja schon eins gefunden hast gibt es ja definitv Ergebnisse. Wenn dann konkrete Probleme auftauchen wird man dir hier sicher gerne weiterhelfen. 
Viel Glück
erpel


----------



## ronmal (13. März 2004)

Danke !

 aber Dein Beitrag ist in der Hinsicht einen FTP aufzusetzen auch nutzlos.

Gruß


----------



## JohannesR (14. März 2004)

Deine absolute lernresistenz allerdings auch. Wir helfen hier freiwillig, das musst du akzeptieren. Allerdings sehe ich da wenig erfolgschancen, deswegen lasse ich das hier jetzt mal von nem Admin begutachten...


----------



## JohannesR (14. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ronmal _
> *Ein Hilfesuchender ist nicht unbedingt jemand der nicht denken kann.*



Genau *das* ist der Punkt! Wenn du doch (angeblich) mitdenkst, wieso schaffst du es dann nicht, mithilfe von Google und dir ein paar HowTos heraus zu suchen (die es auch in deutsch au masse gibt) und zu benutzen?
Hilf dir selbst, dann hilft dir Gott!
Klingt vieleicht dumm, ist aber so. Wenn Gott sich dann irgendwann querstellt und nicht weiter hilft, *dann* kannst du ja mal bei uns vorbeischauen!


----------



## Thorsten Ball (14. März 2004)

Und es gibt hier auch keine Vorurteile wie "Jeder der Hilfe sucht ist dumm", es gibt nur genug User die
sich einfach falsch anstellen und die Hilfe die man ihnen bietet ( zB google.de, was gar nicht so blöd ist )
ablehnen.
Wieso sollten wir uns die Mühe machen und dir hier beschreiben wie du einen FTP aufsetzt wenn man das bei google findet?
Und das mit dem Englisch ist auch sowas: Ich frag mich wie man ohne Englischkenntnisse, die langen um ein englisches How-To zu lesen, mit Linux umgehen kann.

Thorsten


----------

